
Reddit hiding r/the_donald in web and mobile search results - yyyyip
https://www.reddit.com/search
======
Kihashi
I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be seeing with this link. Are you intending
that I search for the subreddit?

AFAICT, it still shows up in the subreddit search[1]. I searched for a post at
the top of the subreddit via the post search[2] and still found it. These are
true regardless of if I am logged in or not and regardless of if I am using
new reddit or old reddit.

[1]:
[https://www.reddit.com/subreddits/search/](https://www.reddit.com/subreddits/search/)
[2]: [https://www.reddit.com/search](https://www.reddit.com/search)

------
lohszvu
So is Google. "reddit the donald"

------
A2017U1
Works for me.

~~~
CodeBiscuit
me too

